# Metro EMS worker stabbed in apparent robbery attempt



## MMiz (May 30, 2009)

*Metro EMS worker stabbed in apparent robbery attempt*

LOUISVILLE, KY (WAVE) - A Louisville Metro EMS employee is recovering after being stabbed on the job Thursday night.

According to Louisville Metro Police, around 8:40 p.m., the EMS paramedic was in the rear of the St. Mary's Center in Middletown preparing to start his shift when he was approached by a man asking for money. When he told the man that he had no money, the suspect stabbed the paramedic in the stomach.

The injured employee was able to call for help on his radio. Police and additional EMS crews arrived on the scene soon after to render assistance. 

*Read more!*


----------



## MedicObserver (Jun 8, 2009)

i would like to get my hands on this piece of trash!! if i ever see him i swear i will use the power given to me by God to serve justice!


----------



## Lunah (Jun 8, 2009)

MedicObserver said:


> if i ever see him i swear i will use the power given to me by God to serve justice!



Oooh, you have special powers? What, like telekinesis? Do tell!


----------



## el Murpharino (Jun 8, 2009)

Lunah said:


> Oooh, you have special powers? What, like telekinesis? Do tell!



Mind Bullets!!


----------



## VentMedic (Jul 9, 2009)

*Update*

*Former EMT Indicted After Stabbing*

*Police: Josh Ware Stabbed Himself*

July 9, 2009



> On May 28, Josh Ware sustained stab wounds to his abdomen. The stabbing happened at an EMS station in Middletown.
> 
> 
> Detectives said they were told a black man approached Ware, asking for money or drugs. Ware said when he refused, he was stabbed.
> ...


 
http://www.wlky.com/news/20004713/detail.html


----------



## Shishkabob (Jul 9, 2009)

Wow.  Just wow.


----------



## WannaBeFlight (Jul 10, 2009)

> Police now believe Ware stabbed himself.
> 
> He is accused of false reporting as well as insurance fraud after filing for workman's comp.
> 
> ...


----------



## Sail195 (Jul 10, 2009)

In the city I am from I have heard of some pretty crazy stories of OD's after the narcan kicks in getting violent... One incident the pt manged to get the IV line around the medics throat and started choking him till the other medic nailed him in the head with a Dtank and then the cops took over because they heard the scuffle from outside the ambulance.... Wasn't there but I heard the same story from a Medic and a police officer... its pretty messed up when you think about it


----------



## VentMedic (Jul 10, 2009)

Sail195 said:


> In the city I am from I have heard of some pretty crazy stories of OD's after the narcan kicks in getting violent... One incident the pt manged to get the IV line around the medics throat and started choking him till the other medic nailed him in the head with a Dtank and then the cops took over because they heard the scuffle from outside the ambulance.... Wasn't there but I heard the same story from a Medic and a police officer... its pretty messed up when you think about it


 
But sometimes you may have to keep a watchful eye on what your partner is doing. This profession is not immune to the providers having serious drug, alcohol, psych and different sex problems that they manage to bring to work with them. With some states not doing background checks, even known felons can obtain a license in some places. Or, as in CA, even if you do have a felony like killing a child, you can still get a license if the medical director likes you.

What this idiot of a Paramedic didn't realize is that this trick of faking a crime and blaming the black guy is nothing new and usually draws suspicion.


----------



## Sail195 (Jul 10, 2009)

VentMedic said:


> But sometimes you may have to keep a watchful eye on what your partner is doing. This profession is not immune to the providers having serious drug, alcohol, psych and different sex problems that they manage to bring to work with them. With some states not doing background checks, even known felons can obtain a license in some places. Or, as in CA, even if you do have a felony like killing a child, you can still get a license if the medical director likes you.
> 
> What this idiot of a Paramedic didn't realize is that this trick of faking a crime and blaming the black guy is nothing new and usually draws suspicion.



Ya I totally agree there will always be that person that makes everyone else look bad, it never fails and its sad because it takes one idiot to tarnish the work of hundreds of good deeds


----------



## VentMedic (Jul 23, 2009)

*Another update*

*Police: Kentucky EMT Stabbed Himself for Time Off Work*



> What would compel a man to stab himself on the job?
> 
> Newly released evidence may provide answers into the case of former EMT Josh Ware.
> 
> ...


http://www.emsresponder.com/article/article.jsp?id=9984&siteSection=1


----------



## Sasha (Jul 23, 2009)

Part of me thinks "Don't be lazy and show up to your shifts and you wouldn't have to stab yourself to get a day off" but I also wonder if he had some kind of disaster at home that required him to take many days off.. Chronically sick child or other relative, etc. But even so, careful financial planning should be taken so in the case of a sick relative or something along those lines and all other PTO is exhausted you wont need money and time off so badly that you stab yourself.


----------



## MMiz (Jul 23, 2009)

Sasha said:


> Part of me thinks "Don't be lazy and show up to your shifts and you wouldn't have to stab yourself to get a day off" but I also wonder if he had some kind of disaster at home that required him to take many days off.. Chronically sick child or other relative, etc. But even so, careful financial planning should be taken so in the case of a sick relative or something along those lines and all other PTO is exhausted you wont need money and time off so badly that you stab yourself.


I've had countless colleagues with disasters at home that didn't stab themselves for PTO.  Lets not try to rationalize the irrational and absurd.


----------



## Sasha (Jul 23, 2009)

I did say 'even so' 

I don't think it excuses him, I know not everyone is kosher when they are desperate.

At any rate I'm sure he has all the time off he needs now!


----------



## VentMedic (Jul 23, 2009)

Sasha said:


> take many days off.. Chronically sick child or other relative, etc. But even so, careful financial planning should be taken so in the case of a sick relative or something along those lines and all other PTO is exhausted you wont need money and time off so badly that you stab yourself.


 
Applying for Family Medical Leave would be easier.  If you are in the hospital with a self-inflicted wound, you will be of little use to your family.

I also hope this guy gets some serious psych help.


----------



## Cory (Jul 23, 2009)

Wow, I live like 20 minutes away from Louisville, that is terrible.I didn't even know. Is he fine now (I don't have time to read the whole article)


----------



## VentMedic (Jul 23, 2009)

Cory said:


> I didn't even know. Is he fine now (I don't have time to read the whole article)


 
Yeah good enough to enter a plea in court.


----------



## minneola24 (Jul 24, 2009)

Why the heck would you stab yourself to get time off? Common sense people?


----------



## Hockey (Jul 24, 2009)

minneola24 said:


> Why the heck would you stab yourself to get time off? Common sense people?


Whatever happened to just saying your back hurts or you just aren't coming in?


You gotta have some balls to stab yourself.  Even then...


----------



## Cory (Jul 24, 2009)

VentMedic said:


> *Former EMT Indicted After Stabbing*
> 
> *Police: Josh Ware Stabbed Himself*
> 
> ...



middletown? Nono, Middletown KY is farther away from Louisville.

Anyway, thestory does surpriseme, and I want to believe the medic, but I do not doubt he stabbed himself. Weirder things have happened. I want to know what the meidc has said about this accusation.


----------



## slingo (Aug 13, 2009)

Middletown is in Louisville. It is a suburb and is a part of Metro Louisville. 

Middletown, Kentucky, located twelve miles east of Louisville on U.S. 60, was chartered in 1797


----------



## Dominion (Aug 13, 2009)

Yea this was in the city of Middletown inside the city of Louisville.....yea our county is weird.  This is going to be weird so bear with me, a friend of mines brother was this guys partner and he was telling me that the guy (who stabbed himself) was a little off anyways.  He was a fairly newer employee and he resigned very shortly after the stabbing and before they started seriously investigating it.  Once I heard the story and got to thinking about what he said the more it just didn't jive.  For that part of town and just how he said it all.  

Oh well, he's getting whats coming to him but I do hope he gets some help.  They put other people on the road at risk when they took him to the hospital because anytime an EMS, fire, or police employee in this town gets hurt they get police escort and the police block as many intersections and onramps as possible between the scene and the trauma center.


----------

